# A List of Things to Do Before You Migrate to Australia



## jumpjump (Oct 27, 2011)

With the help of Dolly's sticky post on this topic here on ExpatForum and other sites, I've compiled a checklist of things to do before your big move to Australia. Hoping it'll come in handy for new permanent residents/migrants.

Download and print out a PDF copy HERE.

Good luck and all the best!


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

thejumpingkoala said:


> With the help of Dolly's sticky post on this topic here on ExpatForum and other sites, I've compiled a checklist of things to do before your big move to Australia. Hoping it'll come in handy for new permanent residents/migrants.
> 
> Download and print out a PDF copy HERE.
> 
> Good luck and all the best!


Great list, i'll be using it, thanks


----------



## jumpjump (Oct 27, 2011)

wannabeoz said:


> Great list, i'll be using it, thanks


You're most welcome! 

Thank you jsn_woo, ramsah, patking, sundari127, wannabeoz and Kurai for the "likes" too!


----------



## eclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome! Just what I need. Thank you very much!


----------

